# [Wet Thumb Forum]-EI to bring out reds



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

I am currently using EI on both my 50 gallon tanks. Tank specs are 50 gallon 230 watts of light 25-30 ppm C02, phosphate 3ppm, nitrate 10 ppm. Im curious what to do to, for bringing out more reds in the plants, such as indica, sunset hygro, and wallachi. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

riley, my tank parameters look much like yours. i havn't found the magic seceret to making plants red, but many people say it has to do with your no3 levels. luis navarro told me that he keeps all of his tanks at 7ppm no3 and 1 ppm po4 if i remember correctly. so, maybe you can drop your po4 and no3 a bit. also, if you aren't adding much iron, maybe you could up that dose a bit.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I haven't tried it yet, but I had someone I trust suggest cranking lights at mid-day to try bringing out reds. So, ONCE I finish my new hood, I can do 110w for 3 hours, 206w for 4 hours, then 110w for 3 hours.

I tried lower nitrate levels at one time, and it just triggered a major BBA explosion in my tank. Likely something that was just waiting to happen anyway, but it's got me a bit gun shy on the lowered NO3 front







.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

yeah i understand. but i am calling low no3 5-10ppm. i don't think it is smart to get below 5ppm.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

From what I have seen in my tanks its the red plants that are used. Some like more NO3 and others like less. Same goes for Fe but the easiest way to bring out reds is using 9325K bulbs. They are on the pink side and brings out red in plant. I can take plants under these bulbs and replant in tank with 6700K and the plant just doesn't have the reds it did in the tank with 9325K. I know it may be cheating but it really brings reds out in Pics.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i don't want to divert the direction of this thread, but how is the growth rate under 9325's? i am using 6700k now, and i was thinking of getting 9325. also, where can you get them for cheap?


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

buy GE9325k:
http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10browse.asp?search=F55BX/AR/FS
Frankly, I hate the pink color. Look at this pic, the pink in the right background:


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Shalu has a point. The 9325K does wash out pinks but I adjust for it in photos. I too have some 6700K. When you compare the two for looks. The 6700K has brighter greens. As far growth I find them to both grow plants nicely. The thing I like best about the 9325K Is it cost. Their the cheapest bulb I use.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

do they come in 96 watt? im sorry i forgot to post that.

i will keep my 6700k bulb for photos. i'm just changing the bulb since it's been over a year on this bulb. and i don't want to get into an argument about how often to change bulbs


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Hawkeye, I was not complaining about the bulb washing out the pink color of plants, the plant was not supposed to be pink anyway: it is rotala 'vietnam', not rotala wallichii. I was complaining about the overall pink shade due to the bulb.

Russell, I am not aware of any 96w bulbs.

No point for arguing, you are spending your own money for the bulbs







I can at least tell you this: I recently took a light meter and found very little difference between a 3 year old 55w bulb and the 6 month old GE9325K. So you know how often I am going to change my bulb: run them till they die


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

Well i am trying adding some extra Flourish, if that doesnt work i will go right to the Flourish Iron. I started EI earlier this week on the new tank, the indica already seems to be perking up on the pinks. The furcata went from a cherry red tip to a dull regular red cabomba tip, but is now going back to the cherry red. Wallachi is starting to pick up some red also. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

